# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  تعزيه في وفاة ابنة الاخkojyy

## mohamed73

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   
   إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  
    بأسمي وبأسم أعضاء المنتدي وعن إدارتها ومشرفيها  بقلوب ملؤها الإيمان والتسليم بقضاء الله وقدره نتقدم بأحر التعازي     
        للاخ  العزيز جداً على قلوبنا*kojyy* 
              بأحـــر التعازي في وفاة* ابنة الاخ* مجدى غالى  سائلين الله عز وجل أن يتقبلها في الصالحين وأن  
   يفسح  لها في قبرها ويريها من الجنة مقعدها، معظماً الأجر لذويها وملهماً إياهم  الصبر  والاحتساب  
   آمين.

----------


## bouhelal

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*" إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ "* *أحسن الله عزاءك اخي مجدي غالي
اصبر واحتسب
الله يعوضك حبيبي
الفقد واحد**
إن شاء الله من الشافعات لك يوم القيامة وإن شاء الله مدخلها الجنة
" إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ "*

----------


## mouradrep

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
عظم الله أجرك أخي مجدي

----------


## البوب شريف

_إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون _

----------


## kojyy

اتقدم بالشكر لكل افراد المنتدى الكريم اداريين واعضاء على مشاعرهم الرقيقة

----------


## salihmob

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
الصبر اخي مجدي هو كل ما تملك وسلم قدرك لله سبحانه وتعالي  
هو المعوض وهو المعطي وهو العاطي والاخذ 
ربنا يعوضك ويجعلها من اصحاب الفردوس الاعلي

----------


## GSM-AYA

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

اللهم اغفر لها وارحمها واكرم نزلها وأدخلها فسيح جناتك  
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## almurtee

* إنا لله وانا اليه راجعون*

----------


## gsmhicham

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------

